# Ratings



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

I read with amusement the despairing laments of Uber drivers who have received poor ratings; apparently having done nothing to warrant the bad rating.The term “Uber partner” is also a source of great mirth.

Talk to an Uber driver and the same pattern of delusional replies emerge to the question: Why do you do this job? The correct reply of : “Oh! because I am a looser and I enjoy working for less than the minimum wage, will not be forthcoming. The standard reply will be along the lines of: “ I am a fully qualified Astronaut just filling in time waiting for a slot on the next space shuttle.” And as a result, these ‘delusional space cadets ‘ allow themselves to be “bent-over” by Uber every day of their lives without even a courteous application of lubrication.

Uber plays many insidious games that their so called “Partners” have to accept without any choice. And, “WE” do so like sheep ! Well stop being sheep and start fighting back. Think of something disruptive, even a token gesture of defiance will give Uber something to think about.

Let’s start with the bane of a drivers life: The Ratings System. This was a psychological ploy designed by Uber to control the driver. It is not designed to reward the driver. To many drivers with brittle psychological countenances, the ratings are a a constant source of depression. And, I must admit there is nothing more galling than to be rated badly simply on the whim of someone in a bad mood.

So, why do we silently accept all these continuing psychological humiliations by Uber (don’t get be going about Uber Pro - if you are desperate to save one or two cents a litre on petrol — have one less coffee !!! ) like sheep ?

Ask yourselves how long the Rating System would be viable, if every driver as a matter of course gave every rider a rating of 1 ? The answer is quite simple - Not Very Long! Oh sorry, you are a nice person, and you can’t give your nice riders an unwarranted rating of 1. Well, that’s the psychological ploy Uber relies on for the Rating System to continue. Just remember the chances of seeing that person again is pretty slim. Also, you can initially give the rider a rating of 5. Then go back into the app and change it later.

The driver only needs to be mindful that the rider only wants a cheap ride and doesn’t really give a damn wether the driver or his family lives or dies. And, Uber cares even less about your welfare. Stop being victims and start fighting back!!!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hmmm.... Sorry I'm no loser and if I wasn't making good money even at shyt rates.... I wouldn't be doing this gig... 

If your not making money at this game... You need to rethink how you play the game... Or sadly give up... I've done over a $900 this last week with nearly $150 of that being tips. In less than 35 hrs... that's including Lyft rides which always messes up the tip % cuz those passengers are cheap...

Either way.... I don't work hard .. but I do work smart. Learn your city and make it work for you... And NEVER contact support...


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes Dekero , you sound like a winner ! Take away the $150 in tips and you are left with earnings of $18.57 ph. And, that’s before paying petrol, maintenance, and tax. 

My post was mainly for Australian drivers. And, my “beef” was not regarding the earning capacity of drivers. But rather, drivers complacency with the psycological ploys and bastardisation by Uber. And, a suggested method of destroying the Ratings System, and not copping everything dished out by Uber with our tails between our legs.

But regardless, lovely to hear you had such a good week. You should be able to afford A meal at a five star Mc Donald’s.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Yes Dekero , you sound like a winner ! Take away the $150 in tips and you are left with earnings of $18.57 ph. And, that's before paying petrol, maintenance, and tax.
> 
> My post was mainly for Australian drivers. And, my "beef" was not regarding the earning capacity of drivers. But rather, drivers complacency with the psycological ploys and bastardisation by Uber. And, a suggested method of destroying the Ratings System, and not copping everything dished out by Uber with our tails between our legs.
> 
> But regardless, lovely to hear you had such a good week. You should be able to afford A meal at a five star Mc Donald's.


Good to see you can't do basic mathmatics... Go eat a D.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Sorry mate ! I allowed a very small component for over enthusiastic exaggeration.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I read with amusement the despairing laments of Uber drivers who have received poor ratings; apparently having done nothing to warrant the bad rating.The term "Uber partner" is also a source of great mirth.
> 
> Talk to an Uber driver and the same pattern of delusional replies emerge to the question: Why do you do this job? The correct reply of : "Oh! because I am a looser and I enjoy working for less than the minimum wage, will not be forthcoming. The standard reply will be along the lines of: " I am a fully qualified Astronaut just filling in time waiting for a slot on the next space shuttle." And as a result, these 'delusional space cadets ' allow themselves to be "bent-over" by Uber every day of their lives without even a courteous application of lubrication.
> 
> ...


So when did you get deactivated? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

I am still a highly paid Uber pilot !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Let's start with the bane of a drivers life: The Ratings System. This was a psychological ploy designed by Uber to control the driver. It is not designed to reward the driver. To many drivers with brittle psychological countenances, the ratings are a a constant source of depression. And, I must admit there is nothing more galling than to be rated badly simply on the whim of someone in a bad mood.


1☆ for this post, please try harder with your next effort.

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

I am giving you 4 stars for putting a star next to the 1. That is real attention to detail. Would have given you five stars; but I control your life !


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

As in life , most who share the common road from birth to death , are fair and understanding , alas .. the bitter and hateful will attempt to destroy all .
A one star if you have been ok is a badge of battle ..I have had 1 stars for refusing pizza eating , beer drinking , smokers , but been naive to transport them after they modified .
Lesson is refuse service to the haters.


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Hmmm.... Sorry I'm no loser and if I wasn't making good money even at shyt rates.... I wouldn't be doing this gig...
> 
> If your not making money at this game... You need to rethink how you play the game... Or sadly give up... I've done over a $900 this last week with nearly $150 of that being tips. In less than 35 hrs... that's including Lyft rides which always messes up the tip % cuz those passengers are cheap...
> 
> Either way.... I don't work hard .. but I do work smart. Learn your city and make it work for you... And NEVER contact support...


U r so hilarious,one False accusation and your history.Squashed !


----------

